# Kontakt Video Tutorial: Piano Sustain Samples + FREE Piano Library



## Dave Hilowitz (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi! I've made a new Kontakt tutorial video: How to implement piano sustain samples. 

The piano library featured in the video is FREE (link in YouTube video description).


----------

